# Satire à la Mota



## mh1

Hallo:

Wie sagt man "Satire à la Mota" (gemeint ist der der Schauspieler/Komiker José Mota)? "Sátira al estilo de Mota"? Gibt es für das im Deutschen benutzte, laut Duden Duden | à la | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft aus dem Französischen geborgte "à la" auch ein Übersetzung im Spanischen ohne Substantiv wie "estilo", also etwa "sátira a la Mota", wie man "comemos a la carta" sagt?


----------



## Tonerl

*Herkunft:*
von dem gleichbedeutenden französischen *à la*
( nach der Art von, im Stil von,)

*à la GASTR:*
möchten Sie *à la* carte speisen?
desean comer* a la* carta?

es gab Seezunge* à la* meunière
había lenguado* a la* meunière

*à la (nach jds Art)*:
al estilo de

Er gestaltete/entwarf einen Plan *im Stil* der Persönlichkeiten/der Charaktere* von* Roberto Arlt
Diseñó un plan *al estilo de* los personajes de Roberto Arlt

(eine) Satire *im Stil von Mota*
Sátira *al estilo de Mota *

*im Stil der* 90ger
*al estilo de* los 90


----------



## mh1

Danke für die Erklärungen und Beispiele.


----------



## kunvla

"sátira a lo Mota"

Unos ejemplos de la NGLE:

un carnaval a lo Fellini
un valentón a lo D. Quijote
gol no, golazo [...]  a lo Pelé
la tentación de ocultarme, a lo Fernando Pessoa
un aspecto aristocrático y decadente, a lo Fellini
sabrosos sentimentalismos líricos a lo mulato Plácido​
Saludos,


----------



## mh1

Muchas gracias, Kunvla.


----------



## kunvla

Ahí te pongo otros dos ejemplos que, creo, vienen muy bien al caso:

(1)
Berlanga ha pasado de un cine de pobres a un cine de ricos. Cuando se pasaba las tardes en el Gijón, le salían, claro, películas de cojos desamparados (el cojo solía ser Manolito Alexandre). Ahora que vive la high / high / high / society, le salen, naturalmente, películas de ricos, la burla de los ricos, el esperpento de la riqueza, a lo don José Gutiérrez¹.
Francisco Umbral, _Mis queridos monstruos_.​
¹ De Wikipedia: José Romano Gutiérrez-Solana y Gutiérrez-Solana (Madrid, 28 de febrero de 1886 - ibídem, 24 de junio de 1945), conocido como José Gutiérrez-Solana, fue un pintor, grabador y escritor expresionista español.
[...] es patente la influencia de las _Pinturas negras_ de Francisco de Goya [...]. Su pintura es feísta y destaca la miseria de una España sórdida y grotesca, [...].​
(2)
Es el primer largo del director. Es un debut sólido y no carece de humor. Un humor oscuro y feroz, como los chistes que los oprimidos hacen a costa de quienes les oprimen. En ese cruce entre la sátira a lo Michael Moore y el ojo clínico a lo Peter Watkins, Sector 9 saca algunos de sus mejores dividendos. Esta es ciencia-ficción para quienes odian el género. Esta es comedia para quienes ya no se ríen con nada. 
Crítica de cine: Sector 9​
Saludos,


----------

